# Vail or Aspen???



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Where's the better nightlife?? Also, more importantly where are there more and better looking girls??


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I live in Aspen and would have to say we have a pretty nice selection of women if you go into town on about any given night. I've never been to Vail so I can't really speak for them. Be prepared for many many cougars out on the town away from there husbands and tons of hot daughters too.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i think your pretty much golden in either place bro fore real. vail is loaded too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Vail has real good bars in town. All in the walking/shopping district.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool thanks a lot for the input.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Aspen hands down. Vail doesn't even compare. Aspen has the best scene this side of Whistler. More bars, more restaurants, better mountains.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i thought he was mostly asking where the hotties were? lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

More women too. Rich women...


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> More women too. Rich women...



well ya got me with the rich part... i concede haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> More women too. Rich women...


woooooooord.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Nothing cheap in Aspen. But its fun!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm going to Vail this year and i'm pretty stoked for this trip. Never been.


----------

